Ask HN: What company mission do you find inspiring? - cronjobma
======
sidyapa
Memphis Meats [1]

I am a vegetarian by choice since 6 years but used to eat meat 3 times a day.
I miss the taste of meat and a lot of dishes and cuisines which I probably
could not have tasted given my stance on hurting animals. Enter lab grown
meat, with all the efforts by numerous research and startups I am positive
that in my lifetime I would be able to taste every popular and Savory meat
dishes without hurting a single animal and that inspires me a lot

[1] [https://Memphismeats.com](https://Memphismeats.com)

------
farnsworthy
[https://www.eff.org/](https://www.eff.org/)

------
slipwalker
[https://www.w3.org/Consortium/mission](https://www.w3.org/Consortium/mission)

